# partner's visa



## tharangah (Nov 6, 2011)

I got Australian PR last May 2011 and still i m not move to Australia. While I this time I desided to get marry. If I get marry in this situation, can I apply for partner's visa or what possibilities do I have migrate with my partner. kindly let me know your comments

thanx


----------



## downundervisa (Nov 29, 2011)

tharangah said:


> I got Australian PR last May 2011 and still i m not move to Australia. While I this time I desided to get marry. If I get marry in this situation, can I apply for partner's visa or what possibilities do I have migrate with my partner. kindly let me know your comments
> 
> thanx


If you have a permanent residents visa now, then yes you can apply for a spouse visa for your spouse. But the application process will take around 6 months. Plus, you will be acting as the sponsor of your spouse, and they will need to see that you can support your spouse for the first two years, and will want to see that you have accommodation for them. If you are still overseas and have no job in Australia, this will be difficult for you to prove.


----------

